# Murray Eliminator Identification



## GaspCamp (Oct 12, 2020)

Need help identifying the year on this Murray Eliminator and also decoding  the serial number.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## kostnerave (Oct 12, 2020)

Hi, Someone may be able to help you out in the Schwinn Stingray/ Muscle Bike forum listed here.


----------



## GaspCamp (Oct 12, 2020)

kostnerave said:


> Hi, Someone may be able to help you out in the Schwinn Stingray/ Muscle Bike forum listed here.



Hello and Thank you


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 13, 2020)

Knock yourself out.  Don't just glance through this hoping for a quick answer, read the whole thread to see where everything fits.









						Murray serial number project. | Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965
					

Needed to do this for a while, so here is what I have figured out so far. There has been many people along the way that has contributed and a few that has helped set me straight. hahaah.   I don't know how far back this goes , but I know that Murray used a single letter to represent the year...




					thecabe.com


----------



## GaspCamp (Oct 13, 2020)

Rivnut said:


> Knock yourself out.  Don't just glance through this hoping for a quick answer, read the whole thread to see where everything fits.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually did look at that information and it seems to me that by the serial number it is a 65 Murray but was hoping to get other information about the model number. I know I saw someone post part of a catalog where it shows the model numbers, but can’t seem to find it anywhere anymore.

Thank you for your help


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 13, 2020)

You're probably thinking about the Elgin/JC Higging/ Sears, Hawthorne book that is a collection of catalog pages. In that book, you can compare the serial number to the model number in the  catalog.


----------



## GaspCamp (Oct 14, 2020)

Rivnut said:


> You're probably thinking about the Elgin/JC Higging/ Sears, Hawthorne book that is a collection of catalog pages. In that book, you can compare the serial number to the model number in the  catalog.



Thank you , for the information, I’ll look for it.


----------

